# Snakes & Lizzards



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is any where in the Tortosa area to buy live crickets and locusts for my pet Lizzards & Snakes ?


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Go to a fishing tackle shop they will supply what you need or inform you where you can buy the items
In the meantime cut small pieces of raw fish for the snakes they love it


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks tony ,The Snakes main diet is mice We can sauce via the internet its more the crickets & locust i need.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Ill ask my friend when i get home he knows tortosa.better than me he might know where to buy them from sounds like you have pythons and boa s
Or are they corn snakes ?
Ill post again when i know the info


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Just a thought in tarragona carrefour there is a petshop that has reptiles that would be a good place to as


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

I Have a Royal Ball Python & a Mexican Black King Snake 3 Beardies 2 Gekko,s And a Chilli rose Tarrantula


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

This sounds like the place to start ,Thanks


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

there is an exotic animals shop in Fuengirola that may do mail order if you google them


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

http://www.tuugo.es/Companies/centre-dels-animals-arasa5/0010004320175

Here you go
Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

tonyinspain said:


> • Centre Dels Animals Arasa • Tortosa • Tarragona • centredelsanimals.com
> 
> Here you go
> Hope this helps


Thanks for your help Tony


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

My pleasure you have a lovely set of reptiles good luck


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> My pleasure you have a lovely set of reptiles good luck


Sounds like a description of a BNP meeting, Tony


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Ha mary hope your fine and yes i agree xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2013)

Im sorry but i find it insulting to link my Pets with the BNP .


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry rexrex only joking chill mate


----------

